

Ask HN: Does this logo/UI suck? - sagacity

http://www.StartOpedia.org<p>One member here thought so: 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3548292<p>Looking for more feedback. :)<p>[Edit:added] As mentioned at the original thread above, built this site primarily for HNers, inspired by HN, so please give your feedback on all other aspects of the site (over and above design/UI) too. Thanks.
======
DanBC
You have three menu bars near the top of the screen. On the left there's the
social media stuff. On the right there's the [register | forgot password]
stuff. In the middle there's the long menubar. These three are not neat and
tidy.

In the logo there are button-like things that are not buttons, they're just
part of the graphic.

In the middle of the top there's the phrases "Web Mobile Tablets Standalone
Software" which again looks like a menubar, but isn't.

That top third of the screen could look a lot nicer and neater.

------
proexploit
The UI is unnecessarily cluttered and the logo overly complex.

For the logo, I'd try removing the smaller top icons, removing the .org at the
end and replacing the center O with the lightbulb (or a similar but rounder
lightbulb).

For the UI, you need more space between some elements and the spacing to be
consistent. I don't really like the position of the Facebook Like button or
sharing widget either. You could add a little color to call attention to more
important sections of your UI but that's not as important at this point.

------
Prizzle
I agree - the text size is too small and you should experiment with a
transparent background to the logo.

I'd also remove the word Beta - it doesn't hold any meaning these days with
Google over using the word.

for the UI menu, I'd space these out a little more and increase the size of
the tabs - maybe splashing a bit of color on these wouldn't be a bad thing
either.

Also, increase the size of the page name as you can easily miss it...I'd say
this feels more like a word document that a web page at the moment?

------
VMG
In my opinion, yes.

The logo background doesn't fit the page background, while this may be
intentional, it looks like sloppy design.

The light bulb looks like a 1995 clipart, the glowing icons on top are
meaningless and look cheap.

I'm not a designer but I suggest: make it simpler, use a slightly unusual font
and a color.

------
sagacity
Wow! Thanks a lot DanBC, VMG, proexploit and andrewthornton. Really wonderful
feedback from all of you; will work on implementing most (if not all) of the
suggestions so far.

Please keep more of it coming folks, on all aspects of the site.

------
andrewthornton
I think that all of your font sizes are too similar. Think about what is the
most important to least important on the page and use the font size that is
appropriate.

------
f8seer
do you want a designer who's really good for like 5 bucks? He can do a logo
for that much. message me if you want to get in touch via fivver.

~~~
f8seer
email swthang on fivver.com

------
f8seer
Your contact form does not work.

